# Please check out my test blocks!



## Chuckswoodcrafts (Apr 1, 2010)

Here is some information that may be of interest to model railroaders. My first model train was a 1946 American Flyer 312 with smoke unit in the tender and some passenger cars I received for Christmas that year. I still have that train plus others in my collection. As time went on, I got frustrated with trying to prop up my model train engines and cars on whatever I could find to get the wheels off the bench while testing, oiling and doing general repairs on them. Being a lifelong woodworker (50 plus years) with a lot of tools and wood at hand, I put together some blocks for a stand to use on my bench. In the years that followed, I thought I would try sell one on Ebay. Well, guess what…….model railroaders loved them and I am still selling them. I now have a web site for these stands and with the help of my son we are darned busy! You can see our work or order one in HO, O, or S gauge at: www.chuckswoodcrafts.com.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, those look cool and well made... I too fumble with trying to bench test stuff... I am seriously consider picking one of these up


----------



## Chuckswoodcrafts (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the positive feedback! Nice website! Chuck


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Chuck,

Very clever and nice craftsmanship there ... thanks for posting / sharing!

TJ


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Got anything for BIG trains? G-scale mebbe? I've rigged up a truly archaic set up, and beauty is not in the description. Works but gets more laughs and chuckles than kudos.

Does your product have "wheels" for contact or do the wheels just "grind" on the rails? Hard to tell from the pics.

Bob


----------



## Chuckswoodcrafts (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Bob, thanks for your questions. No G scale at this time, sorry. The test blocks I make are made with the intention of setting the engine on the blocks and powering from your transformer with the supplied test lead wires to get the wheels off the bench so they turn freely. The track attached to the test block is powered with the leads connected to your transformer and is used for testing lights, etc. on cars/working on action cars, etc. Hope this answers your questions, let me know if you need more information. Regards, Chuck


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

60$ however? i was wondering what dictates this kind of price...


----------



## Chuckswoodcrafts (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Anton,
The price dictated includes labor, materials, shipping, overhead.
Thanks for your interest!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

hmmm, all i see is 4 pieces of wood, Velcro, some dowel pins and section of track... 
by all means good luck to you, but i just fail to see how what is pictured below justifies 60$... at best it makes free "how to DIY work stand" article. but then again i'm sure Eskimos have an option to purchase some ice as well.


EDIT:
if the overhead bugging you down, how about outsourcing the manufacturing? you just deal with sales and i'll make these for you (and i'm sure there is pleeeenty of margin). prices are negotiable.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tankist said:


> by all means good luck to you, but i just fail to see how what is pictured below justifies 60$...


I see your point Tankist, the design is fairly simple... People do not seem to have much of a problem paying this price though... One on eBay got up to $80 because the first bidder did not choose the Buy it Now option... If you are selling a product, aren't you going to try to get as high of a price as the market allows?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> I see your point Tankist, the design is fairly simple... People do not seem to have much of a problem paying this price though... One on eBay got up to $80 because the first bidder did not choose the Buy it Now option... If you are selling a product, aren't you going to try to get as high of a price as the market allows?


the reason i asked the original question is to understand if i am missing some crucial part. there was 0 sarcasm. i expected to hear something along the lines of usual sales talk (and hunt the missing part from there):
_"what is not immidiatley apparent is feature X and Y. those features provide such and such additional functionalities. here are the advantages over our competitors. here are the unique technologies applied. and thats what makes our product better then just 2 pieces of something solid."_
and instead "manufacturing costs, material, overhead, ..." mock. i know that material cost money, labor costs money. it is not justification however. how is this convincing that money i will be forking out is well spent? how is this convincing that ammount being asked is fair? 

but regardless, do those really sell that high? hmmm... might need to try it then, i'm sure i will be able reach at least 99 % of functionality and quality and i'll gladly take half price. open for pre-orders. :laugh:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

and BTW , how is this item not worlds better as far as functionality while even being cheaper?

http://www.micromark.com/HO-and-On30-LOCOMOTIVE-ROLLERS-ASSEMBLED-SET-OF-4,8274.html

sorry, selling lesser functionality product for more money then competition to unsuspecting sobs is not what i consider ethical business.


----------



## Chuckswoodcrafts (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I didn't mean to cause so much controversy for showing people a product that a lot of people have found useful and that I've received quite a lot of positive feedback on (until this one instance now). I'm not sure where the venom is coming from over a model train product. Just don't buy it! No need to call those who have found them useful unsuspecting sobs! And ouch, calling me unethical for making something in my workshop and offering it for sale. I'm not twisting anyone's arms here! 

As far as the product you mention, it sure doesn't look like $50 worth of metal, but I bet someone finds them useful and the person who designed it feels their efforts warrant it.

In any case, not sure what I've done to deserve the slurs from you on a model train board of all places, but can you just please drop it, Anton? You've clearly made your point.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Chuckswoodcrafts said:


> And ouch, calling me unethical for making something in my workshop and offering it for sale. I'm not twisting anyone's arms here!
> 
> As far as the product you mention, it sure doesn't look like $50 worth of metal, but I bet someone finds them useful and the person who designed it feels their efforts warrant it.


you are free to make any product you want of course, thats not what i find unethical. and true, Eskimos should think for themself and no one twisting their arms into buying ice.

micro-mark part is grossly overpriced as well but it seems you completely missed the point of why i brought it up. it was to demonstrate functionality/price ratio comparison. in any case instead of being all offended "ohh the venom" (what did you honestly expected showing at my ice hut door with lot of ice?)you could have answered the question - explain why you feel the price you are asking is fair and justified. 


drop it? sure, no prob. but hek, if those do sell for that much it means only on thing - i'm in the wrong business. but healthy amount of competition should do wonders to MRR market place 

regards


----------

